# appli de création de screensaver à partir de Flash



## jeypinto (21 Septembre 2010)

hello world,
je suis désespérément à la recherche d'un soft GRATUIT qui me permettrait d'exporter un fichier flash (player 9) en screen saver. J'ai essayé ScreenTime for Flash et iScreensaver mais la version payante est hors de prix...
évidement si cela pouvait exporter une version MAC et PC ça serait l'idéal...
qlq'un aurait une référence sous le coude ???
d'avance merci..

jey


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2010)

Hello, 

SWF2Saver sert à cela : créer des économiseurs d'écran à partir de fichiers en Flash [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](http://www.verticalmoon.com/products/swf2saver/). Je n'ai pas testé. [/FONT]Payant, mais le prix reste raisonnable.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
J'édite après avoir trouvé du gratuit : SWF Screensaver for Mac[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] ([/FONT]http://www.video-flash.de/swf-screensaver-for-mac/[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif])[/FONT]


*Note du modo :* il y a un forum, pour parler de ces choses sur MacGe, manque de chance, c'est pas "Applications" ! On déménage.


----------



## tatouille (23 Septembre 2010)

SWF Screensaver for Mac
ca ne fait que reprendre un exemple que j'avais posté il y a quelques annees sur la liste cocoa

http://code.google.com/p/le-depotoir/source/browse/#svn/trunk/obj-C/SimpleSaver

pour dire c'est pas jojo... 

je ne connais pas l'API MCF / ou WIN32 concernant les webviews (j'avais utiliser cette API) mais c'est tout a fait fesable avec je pense le meme nombre de ligne


----------

